# JPSS Paper Stuck to Heat Transfer Press



## SmoothPrinter (Oct 29, 2008)

JPSS transfer paper was transferred to the top of my heat press. The roll I bought of JPSS paper did not have the back of the paper marked. When I cut the paper from the roll it was fed into the printer upside down. When I went to transfer the image to the product, The transfer side of the paper was facing up and transferred to the top of the press instead of the coozie. Any ideas on how to remove this transfer paper from my press?? Will EZ off also work in this situation? Not having any luck removing thus far.

Thank you all in advance for your help!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

EzOff might do the trick. Have you tried rubbing with a dry cloth while the element is still warm?


----------



## SmoothPrinter (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ed. I tried rubbing with another tee shirt while the element was still warm however the transfer paper did not budge. Thank you for the suggestion though!


----------



## SmoothPrinter (Oct 29, 2008)

I was able to remove the paper by scraping it off with my finger nail under a tee shirt with the temperature at 375. Now I just need to clean off the adhesive... For anyone trying this be extremely careful so you don't burn yourself.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I've removed some things, not JPSS with regular white copy paper. But, I don't let the press cool off. Then I lock it down for 30 sec. I'm using a 15" X 15" Mighty press. good luck, Mike


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

The import thing, now that you have corrected the problem is did you learn to use any protection for your press? I am careful and haven't used anything upside down or inside out, but I always use the parchment paper from the baking isle at your local supermarket. Not wax paper but PARCHMENT paper. Probably a better tool would be the teflon sheets offered at many places for protecting your heat press.


----------



## etchnstitch (Mar 26, 2009)

I did the exact same thing and had the transfer stuck to the plate. I called my supply rep who said to get hand cleaner from the auto parts store. Be sure to get the cream, not the gritty stuff. Use this with a warm (not hot) press. It worked pretty well but, I did need to do this a few times to get it all off. I got a jar that will probably last for years for $2.

Randy


----------



## threadthelove (Nov 5, 2009)

I second the notion on using the parchment paper. It'll save you a lot of hassles and they usually last a long time.


----------



## SmoothPrinter (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the helpful tips! I will try these methods and will see what works best for me. I do have a protective teflon sheet for my press but of coarse did not use it the one time that the transfer was printed incorrectly..... Well, I certainly have learned my lesson! Thanks again everyone!!


----------

